# Oh. My. God.



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

So, I figure I'll start from the beginning.

I'm waiting next to the door, staring down the street waiting for the UPS guy to arrive. I finally hear that telltale rumbling engine, and I'm opening the door before the UPS guy even rings the bell. He's holding the box like its not important whatsoever, and I want to slap him for that. Respect the Kindle, eh? He passes me the signature pad, and I'm pretty sure my signature was a collection of dots, because I was too excited to actually sign anything and I wanted that box in my hands. So, he passed me the box, and I ran insided with it.

How innocent the box looks! How very bland and....brown. I took a few deep breaths, and sliced open the clear packaging tape, and eagerly ripped out the bubble wrap. I peeled off the thin cardboard surrounding the actual Kindle box and....there it was. That beautiful packaging that I've seen and heard about so many times. I undid the elastic and saw my Kindle for the first time. It was simply astounding. I took the left side of the box apart first, laying out each individual component. Then...I took out the Kindle. First thought: WOW. Second thought: After all this raving about how light it was, it's heavier than I expected. That's not to say it's not incredibly light, I was just expecting it to be the weight of a feather. Anyway, I peeled off the tape covering the device and the screen and turned it on.

So, I know how everybody raves about e-ink, but you cannot fathom how amazingly clear and generally perfect it looks until you have a kindle in your hands. It looks nothing like a screen at all. If you just showed me the screen, and not the rest of the Kindle, it would be hard to tell if it was a screen. I booted it up, and watched the reflective bar spin around. In all the videos I've seen, it looks black. I was amazed that it was actually reflective! How did they do that? It showed me the amazon kindle screen, and then I saw my welcome letter. I devoured it. It was perfect. I skimmed the guide, (I had already read it) and went right into Kindle store, downloading some samples. And it was fast. Faster then I had ever expected. I dove into one, and soon forgot I was reading an electronic device. It was just like a DTB. Any inhibitions I still had about making the switch tIo ebooks vanished. I played around with text size, the dictionary and all that, and just was happy as a clam. It only took 20 minutes to charge to full, so that was great. I fitted it into the case, and after a few attempts at getting it to fit into that little plastic piece, and having the back cover fall off, it worked perfectly. No worries about it falling out. I honestly really like the cover, and won't consider getting a new one until it wears out. So, after finishing my first sample, I bought the book. This sample thing is going to be the death of me (and my finances). It downloaded like lightning as well.

I spent the next hour happily reading away, as you all have or soon will. I then cycled through a ton of screensavers, just to see them all. There are a ton (Oscar Wilde, eek!)! I had already played around with the store, so I asked something to NowNow. I asked it a question I already knew the answer to, and got a response in 15 minutes, with more info than I asked for. (I rated it great). I then asked it a very obscure question about carborators in a Gremlin, and I have not gotten a response yet, and it's been over two hours. Overall though, I'm pleased with the feature. The basic web works well with the mobile version of all the sites I frequent, so I was pleased with that as well.

I love the dictionary. I never realized how many words I didn't know the definition of while I was reading. I could guess it using context clues, but I never actually knew. Now I do. I love that feature. I played around with highlighting and clipping things, but since this is primarily enjoyment based, I'm not sure I'll use that as much. But it worked well.

And then to the free stuff. I added 19 free books I found from freekindlebooks.org, and sent them directly to my Kindle. They all arrived in about a minute after sending them, and they all look great. So many free books, so little time. I was impresesed with the download time to my Kindle. I was impressed with practically everything about my Kindle.

To sum up, Kindle is amazing, and I cannot believe I own this amazing piece of technology. I love it, and don't question the purchase at all. There is no way to sum up how truly great this thing is, and I won't attempt to try. You all know what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

So, I gather you were disappointed and will be asking for your money back?


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> So, I gather you were disappointed and will be asking for your money back?


You know, I considered starting my topic saying that, but then decided I didn't want to give everybody a heart attack just for a little fun on my part.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't listen to Jim...he drinks too much...signed; Marge & Rita 
Seriously: Kindle is the best thing ever; you will not regret your purchase.  I would do it all over again and pay even more if I had to.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> To sum up, Kindle is amazing, and I cannot believe I own this amazing piece of technology. I love it, and don't question the purchase at all. There is no way to sum up how truly great this thing is, and I won't attempt to try. You all know what I mean.


Yes, we certainly do. Happy Kindling!!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats. What a great story! I felt the same sense of excitement you did when I first got it (and I still do almost a week later). It really is an awesome device.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey birthday buddy!! I am so happy and excited for you. I was able to relive my first day with the kindle while reading yours!! ... and I totally agree with your response to Oscar!! My first reaction was YIKES!! hehe... He showed up again last night when I put Kwinn to sleep at bedtime and I had to change it! Anyway, enjoy!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love these falling in love stories. Thanks Kimblee. So glad to know you love your Kindle...

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love these falling in love stories. Thanks Kimblee. So glad to know you love your Kindle...
> 
> L


Now I'm imagining Kimblee and her Kindle running toward each other through a field of daisies.

*takes a drink to wipe image from brain*


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

So happy to hear of the beginning of your Kindle adventure!  Wishing you many, many hours of happiness with your new Kindle friend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it OK if I just copy/paste your story when mine comes?  I wont be able to write anything and i don't like drooling on my keyboard.  Maybe Monday for me...

I also had the daisy picture in my head...


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

welcome to the club and happy kindling!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

::doing the happy dance for you::

So happy that you are your Kindle are finally together!!!


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations on getting your kindle today


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats Kimblee! It is a rather amazing experience to open the box and hold it in your hot little hand.

Nemo


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Not to rain on your parade but beware of the dreaded "One Click Finger" syndrome!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, One click can be a very dangerous thing in the wrong hands.  Remember with great power, comes great responsibility.  Use it wisely.  

OH GOD, who am I kidding?  I'll have to disable one click or go bankrupt. i have no self control! Aaaaaaaaaaah!!!~runs away screaming~


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yes, One click can be a very dangerous thing in the wrong hands. Remember with great power, comes great responsibility. Use it wisely.
> 
> OH GOD, who am I kidding? I'll have to disable one click or go bankrupt. i have no self control! Aaaaaaaaaaah!!!~runs away screaming~


Keep in mind, one click on the Kindle works, even if one click on your Amazon account is turned off.

L


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just absolutely love hearing these stories.  I remember it all too well.  It's become similar these days to the wait back in March, the anticipation is overwhelming.  I can't wait to witness it when Matt's comes.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Is it OK if I just copy/paste your story when mine comes? I wont be able to write anything and i don't like drooling on my keyboard. Maybe Monday for me...


Me too, k? I don't have the writing chops to get my feelings across like you did. Your story brought tears to my eyes, I love a happy ending! I'm so happy for you Kimblee, congrats on your new family member!

Vampyre and I will be going through the same scenario today, I hope mine gets here SOON! 

I just went out to check the steps... nothing. MAN it's cold out there!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kimblee what fun to read your post! I loved the part where you said you wanted to slap the UPS guy because he wasn't holding the box the way you thought he should.   Thank's for giving us the opportunity to relive our arrival day through you. And don't worry about your finances, you'll be able to give up things you never thought you could live without...toothpaste, soap, deodorant!!!  

Happy Kindling!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

KIMBLEE, CONGRATULATIONS on your new arrival!

What a great story. As I was reading I told myself, "bubble wrap? Packaging?" I was so excited to get to KinKin, aka Amazing Kinny, 
that I couldn't even remember what he was packed in. Thank you for letting us relieve our first experiences in your excitment.

Now you know how we feel about our Kindles. I had only been reading on mine in the house since his Nov 6th arrival, 
so when I took him out into the backyard a few days ago, all I can say is "WOW". The screen was even better looking out in the daylight/sunshine than it
had looked in the house; even with the _Mighty Brite 2_ on it. The screen was so crisp and clear; now I am looking forward to my hour of reading outside
everyday while getting some sun (weather permitting here in Central California ...sorry all you cold weather readers).

Vampyre, hope your Kindle will arrive very, very soon for you. I can understand the drooling once you FINALLY get yours, the wait must be unbearable!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

sailor said:


> KIMBLEE, CONGRATULATIONS on your new arrival!
> 
> ...now I am looking forward to my hour of reading outside
> everyday while getting some sun (weather permitting here in Central California ...sorry all you cold weather readers).


When I was in the Army I was stationed at the Defense Language Institute in Monterey. Now that I'm living in Minnesota again all I can say to you is... 

<<tapping toes and fidgiting until the UPS guy gets here...>>


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yes, One click can be a very dangerous thing in the wrong hands. Remember with great power, comes great responsibility. Use it wisely.
> 
> OH GOD, who am I kidding? I'll have to disable one click or go bankrupt. i have no self control! Aaaaaaaaaaah!!!~runs away screaming~


A note on the one-click: the kindleboards won't get any promotions on the sale, FYI.

If you want to support the kindleboards, shop for samples of books and stuff on Kindle and download the samples onto Kindle, then when it is time to buy, 
I come onto the kindleboards and go to Amazon and make my purchases. This way I know kindleboards will get a percentage for all the hard work they do 
to keep this board going for us. It is still fun to go out in the backyard or somewhere and turn on whispernet and watch the books arrive onto Kindle.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> When I was in the Army I was stationed at the Defense Language Institute in Monterey. Now that I'm living in Minnesota again all I can say to you is...
> 
> <<tapping toes and fidgiting until the UPS guy gets here...>>


Songbird, we pass the DLI all the time when we go to Monterey, to go to the coast, to get some sun 

Be sure to bundle-up while waiting for UPS, it's cold out. Really, I hope your Kindle arrives very soon so you can enjoy it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> KIMBLEE, CONGRATULATIONS on your new arrival!
> 
> What a great story. As I was reading I told myself, "bubble wrap? Packaging?" I was so excited to get to KinKin, aka Amazing Kinny,
> that I couldn't even remember what he was packed in. Thank you for letting us relieve our first experiences in your excitment.
> ...


Good morning Sailor, please go to Kindle Name in Let's talk Kindle and intro KinKin to everyone. Some great stories there


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning Sailor, please go to Kindle Name in Let's talk Kindle and intro KinKin to everyone. Some great stories there


I haven't even read that Topic yet...okay, off I go to intro my KinKin...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Still waiting.  I thought reading would help the time go by...nope.  I am nowresorting to TV and the internet to pass the time.  I have the TV turned down lower than usual.  I am so jumpy.

A pine cone rolled across my roof and I was half way to the door before I realized it.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Still waiting. I thought reading would help the time go by...nope. I am nowresorting to TV and the internet to pass the time. I have the TV turned down lower than usual. I am so jumpy.
> 
> A pine cone rolled across my roof and I was half way to the door before I realized it.


Vampyre, you are too funny. For some unknown reason, the UPS came extra early the day I recieved my Kindle.

May the UPS and KINDLE GODS shine upon you with this same feat of magic.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> KIMBLEE, CONGRATULATIONS on your new arrival!
> 
> The screen was so crisp and clear; now I am looking forward to my hour of reading outside
> everyday while getting some sun (weather permitting here in Central California ...sorry all you cold weather readers).
> ...


   

*grrrrr* !! It's 27 outside right now and it's almost noon.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jen said:


> *grrrrr* !! It's 27 outside right now and it's almost noon.


Okay, just to make all you cold weather people HAPPY...yesterday, we had a good sized earthquake with the chains on the ceiling fans swaying...it was a rolling quake and it lasted about 15 seconds!

So there, I would have GLADLY traded sun for the cold weather yesterday with any of you!

But really, this heat is terrible here. We should have rain and freezing temps at night. We are already water rationed, so if we don't get some rain and especially snow in Yosemite and the Sierra's, it is going to be another terrible year for 09. The poor birds are still relying on my birdbaths for their drinking water. I would LOVE to wear my new UGGS and LOVE FROM AUSTALIA winter boots I just bought and can't 'cause it's too Hot!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

> grrrrr* !! It's 27 outside right now and it's almost noon.


Look on the bright side. It's 28 degrees warmer than it was and 5 hours closer to your delivery time.

I am about to cook me a big cheese burger so I wont have to stop and eat for a while after it gets here...unless it comes after 6 like some of my books in the past have.

95% of what I order from Amazon is book. I am so happy I'll rarely have to go through another crappy waiting period again. Waiting sucks in the worst way possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee, I wish you hadn't been so restrained!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Ever notice how every truck that goes by your house on a day like this sounds like a UPS truck?


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimblee thanks for sharing your story with us, it's a wonderful feeling when it finally arrives.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Kimblee, thanks soooo much for sharing your story. I was laughing out loud when I read it!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Now I'm imagining Kimblee and her Kindle running toward each other through a field of daisies.
> 
> *takes a drink to wipe image from brain*


Bacardi,

You are just out of this world! I'm posting even before I read the rest of the posts. I'm laughing so hard now...

Kimberlee, that is a _wonderful story_ and pretty much mirrors mine. It was such a joy to read! Now for the hard decision: what to name your "baby"?

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee - your account was priceless!!  Thanks so much for allowing us to "re-live" the arrival of our Kindles.  You're absolutely right..... it's almost impossible to describe.... it's something that needs to be experienced to truly understand it.  We're here for all of you who are in the "when is it going to get here" stage.... it IS agony!!  Vampyre... your pinecone made me laugh out loud.... that is so me!!!  It's a good thing that all of you can't see me when I'm getting a new book or sample on my Kindle.  We are in a river valley that technically doesn't have Whispernet even though it's all around us once you get away from the river.  So, when I have a new book/sample coming... I walk all around my house with MaKK, pointing him out windows to the south, east, west.... then I go out on our deck and walk all around.... and usually I get a good enough connection for my book/sample to download.  I know I could download it using my computer.... but the Whispernet method intrigues/challenges me..... so I try to make that work.  Yesterday our weather was bad.... it was 8 degrees here this morning.... and I actually got in my car and drove up to the top of the hill so my sample book would download.  At least I found out that I don't have to go far to get a good connection if necessary.  I'm finding that if I have Whispernet turned on and connected as well as I can get it BEFORE I order my book..... I seem to have better success downloading it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I think I am in a good WN zone.  I don't want to have to do all that exercise to get a good down load.  If I wanted exercise, i would have bought a used tread mill...wait that's not right, I just gave my tread mill to my sister.  


While I love the WN feature, it's good to know there is the reliable USB/computer back up method.


Ack! Stupid pine cones!  I need to kill a couple of my trees!  It's very windy today.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kimblee, your story was great!  I got to live it twice...  I got my own and then I got one for my mother.  I was just as excited the second time around, eventhough it was hers.  Only problem now is that it costs me twice as much to upkeep.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Use feedbooks and other free books as much as possible.    I wish I could have gotten something like this for my mom while she was alive.  She loved to read.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha. Thanks guys, sorry for my absence...you all can guess why. I'm Kindle obsesessed (shocking, I know).

I had one question though...since my Kindle and my fathers are linked together, when ever he buys something it says Thanks Kimblee, instead of his name. Since my name is on the account, is there any way to change it so that his Kindle says Thanks Kimblee's Dad instead of Thanks Kimblee?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Put the account in his name with his Credit card

this is an unofficial bump.. If it had been an oficial bump, it would have been labled. "OFFICIAL BUMP"  That is all carry on.



I am too happy now that mine finally arrived.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am too happy now that mine finally arrived.


Vampyre, CONGRATULATIONS on Vampyre's Kindle 's arrival. I hope you warmed his
poor little cold keyboard and screen off before using him? Isn't the little tyke CUTE? Makes the wait
seem enjoyable now that you have him, doesn't it? Okay, none of these questions need answering.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

sailor said:


> Vampyre, CONGRATULATIONS on Vampyre's Kindle 's arrival. I hope you warmed his
> poor little cold keyboard and screen off before using him? Isn't the little tyke CUTE? Makes the wait
> seem enjoyable now that you have him, doesn't it? Okay, none of these questions need answering.


I did notice this morning that Kindles do not like being cold. It took mine some time to work right because it got cold in my car while I was eating breakfast.

Once it got warmed up, everything was fine.

I bet I am making the NoK's(Namer's of Kindles) nuts by callin mine it. Sorry NoK's, get used to it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Haha. Thanks guys, sorry for my absence...you all can guess why. I'm Kindle obsesessed (shocking, I know).
> 
> I had one question though...since my Kindle and my fathers are linked together, when ever he buys something it says Thanks Kimblee, instead of his name. Since my name is on the account, is there any way to change it so that his Kindle says Thanks Kimblee's Dad instead of Thanks Kimblee?


That is one thing you cannot change. I have four Kindles on my account and the other three see "Thanks Leslie" whenever they buy something.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I bet I am making the NoK's(Namer's of Kindles) nuts by callin mine it. Sorry NoK's, get used to it.


"It" is a great name. Reminiscent of Cousin It. Congratulations! You've named your Kindle!.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

<----slaps forhead again.  "It" is not a name.  "It" means it, as in no name no gender like "OOO it's a toaster!" or "It is cold outside."

NoK is my name for the people, (98% of you all) that Name your Kindles)Namers of Kindles"

Help me Jim. Make them understand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> <----slaps forhead again. "It" is not a name. "It" means it, as in no name no gender like "OOO it's a toaster!" or "It is cold outside."
> 
> NoK is my name for the people, (98% of you all) that Name your Kindles)Namers of Kindles"
> 
> Help me Jim. Make them understand.


Too late. "It" is already out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Too late. "It" is already out there.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


>


And now you must go to Kindle Name in Let's Talk Kindle and intro Nok and tell how he got his name.  Some good stories there!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

D'OH!!!







It's name is not NoK...IT is not named, it will never ever be named. NoK refers to those of you that do name kindles, not me


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> D'OH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Vamp, I get it now, although Nok is so cute.  I thought you had to go to work ay 5... you are at work right? Work has taken a back seat to the boards since I became a Kindleholic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> D'OH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And when you do go to the Kindle name thread, I want full credit for discernment of Its name.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gee, Vampy, I'm really disappointed to see that you named your Kindle. I thought I could count on you to hold the line but you caved.

*shakes head in dismay*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Gee, Vampy, I'm really disappointed to see that you named your Kindle. I thought I could count on you to hold the line but you caved.
> 
> *shakes head in dismay*


And does your Kindle have a name Jeff & if so have you introduced him/her??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> And does your Kindle have a name Jeff & if so have you introduced him/her??


If I told you I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> If I told you I'd have to kill you.


LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Yep, I am at work doing what I always do on here instead of the other forums I usually attend.

It's a tough job but somebody's gotta not do it.



> If I told you I'd have to kill you.


wanna borrow my smiley? he comes fully loaded


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yep, I am at work doing what I always do on here instead of the other forums I usually attend.
> 
> It's a tough job but somebody's gotta not do it.
> 
> wanna borrow my smiley? he comes fully loaded


Hey Vamp... I heard you finally named your Kindle IT!! congrats!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, I guess this is going to be a running gag.  

If I were to name my Kindle, then my TV, toaster, stove, iron(wait I don't have an iron) washer, dryer and every other machine I own or have them all mad at me.

My Kindle will never be named.  I did order a dark burlwood skin because I like the look but that's as far as I am going.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Ok, I guess this is going to be a running gag.
> 
> If I were to name my Kindle, then my TV, toaster, stove, iron(wait I don't have an iron) washer, dryer and every other machine I own or have them all mad at me.
> 
> My Kindle will never be named. I did order a dark burlwood skin because I like the look but that's as far as I am going.


That's right! Vamp and I are co-founders of the He-Men's Non-Kindle-Naming Club!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Yessiree, you got that right!  I am resisting the Stepfordborgs!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Ok, I guess this is going to be a running gag.
> 
> If I were to name my Kindle, then *my TV, toaster, stove, iron(wait I don't have an iron) washer, dryer and every other machine I own or have* them all mad at me.
> 
> My Kindle will never be named. I did order a dark burlwood skin because I like the look but that's as far as I am going.


Do you need help coming up with names for all of these too?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Who's in the kitchen...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

You may need this, Vampy:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

^^^Oh, but that is Angela's Kindle. I know because I helped her name it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You may need this, Vampy:


or


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> ^^^Oh, but that is Angela's Kindle. I know because I helped her name it.


Angela is also welcome to use the graphic.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's right! Vamp and I are co-founders of the He-Men's Non-Kindle-Naming Club!


 It must be called Stachun Waggin.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yessiree, you got that right! I am resisting the Stepfordborgs!


LOL! 

I'm guessing the He-man's No-Kindle-Naming-Club is going to be very small & in constant turmoil 

Dori,

Nice addition!

Marci


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

We are a proud and selective group...or just a couple of misfits.  You all decide.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


>


OMG!!! How did you do that That is so cool! Of course, it is late and I am tired and easily amused, but I love it!! 

It just needs to say.... KWINN ~ Kindle with no name


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> It just needs to say.... KWINN ~ Kindle with no name


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

```
What did you say?
```


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

This is goin to turn into the "can I have a name tag for my Kindle?" thread,    

Get ready for requests Jeff


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> This is goin to turn into the "can I have a name tag for my Kindle?" thread,
> 
> Get ready for requests Jeff


Better yet... teach me how!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> This is goin to turn into the "can I have a name tag for my Kindle?" thread,
> 
> Get ready for requests Jeff


I feel like the little Dutch boy. (Not that I actually _know_ what it feels like to have my finger in a dike.  )


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Where's the moderator when you need her?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Where's the moderator when you need her?


 It's a famous Dutch legend.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I knew her well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's a famous Dutch legend.


Spelling makes all the difference...

Famous Steve Allen story (remember Steve Allen?). Part of his shtick was for the audience to give him phrases and he would compose a song on the spot using the audience suggestions. One time, the audience member thought he had Steve stumped with the words he had given him but Steve composed a lovely song about the Dutch and how they would gather bundles of wood (*******) to burn during the cold nights while they repaired the dikes.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks Kimblee for sharing the birth of your Kindle with us...great story )*


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your new purchase.  You will continue to enjoy it.  I have never purchased an electronic item that I have been so passionate about owning.  Happy Reading!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Where's the moderator when you need her?


If you were looking for me, here I am. I had to work at the Free Clinic tonight, saving lives with my stethoscope, one patient at a time.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If you were looking for me, here I am. I had to work at the Free Clinic tonight, saving lives with my stethoscope, one patient at a time.
> 
> L


There was nothing happening here important enough to interrupt the saving of lives. Jim was just sticking his fingers where they didn't belong.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I feel like the little Dutch boy. (Not that I actually _know_ what it feels like to have my finger in a dike.  )


BacardiJim correctly spelled the word and was referencing the hopeless feeling of holding back the rush of Kindle name suggestions, just as the littl Dutch boy felt in the folktale. So there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes it's much better just to ignore Jim...

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Most of the time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, but he winked.



cush said:


> BacardiJim correctly spelled the word and was referencing the hopeless feeling of holding back the rush of Kindle name suggestions, just as the littl Dutch boy felt in the folktale. So there!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

cush said:


> BacardiJim correctly spelled the word and was referencing the hopeless feeling of holding back the rush of Kindle name suggestions, just as the littl Dutch boy felt in the folktale. So there!


Sometimes aid comes from the most unexpected quarters.

Thanks, cush! 

Of course, there's always a _chance_ it was an incredibly clever double entendre. I'm not exactly renowned for my innocence


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Humph!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Humph!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

seriously.  just ignore him.


Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> seriously. just ignore him.


If you figure out how to do that, let me know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> seriously. just ignore him.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I'm wounded to the core.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> If you figure out how to do that, let me know.


Now I'm wounded to whatever is inside the core. The coriander?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> seriously. just ignore him.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Or at least pretend to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Or at least pretend to.


Et tu, Gerte?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well at least we're off the previous topic.


BJ, did you review the Colbert Christmas?  (I'm wayyyy behind on reading posts.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Aw, Jim, you know we love you. Just a little


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK I don't even want to know what those icons are doing...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy, that is me poking him with my pokey stick.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Et tu, Gerte?


Meaning I wouldn't _really _ignore you, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Betsy, that is me poking him with my pokey stick.


LOL! Better than the other way around.

Betsy


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Now I'm wounded to whatever is inside the core. The coriander?


A spicy comment, for sure, BacardiJim.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

cush said:


> A spicy comment, for sure, BacardiJim.


----------

